# The Janssen brothers: The End!



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

It is sad to see this happening, but it will be very interesting to see the prices for these pigeons.

http://www.pipa.be/en/newsandarticles/news/janssen-brothers-end


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That's really sad  But it happens eventually.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

No way to measure the incredible impact the Janssen's have had on the pigeon world. I would bet that each of us have birds in our lofts that one way or another go back to Janssens.
It will be really interesting to see what those birds go for and who buys them.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I would imagine that a hundred years from now there will be fanciers who will say they own "pure" Janssen pigeons. A tribute to a family of brothers that shook the world racing pigeon community to it's core.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I would imagine that a hundred years from now there will be fanciers who will say they own "pure" Janssen pigeons. A tribute to a family of brothers that shook the world racing pigeon community to it's core.


Of course they will! They're already doing that with the oldest of strains. Although as much as the Janssens have gotten around a lot of birds are probably more pure Janssen than we realize


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Of course they will! They're already doing that with the oldest of strains. Although as much as the Janssens have gotten around a lot of birds are probably more pure Janssen than we realize



Yeah, I know you are correct. Got an email from someone on the west coast of the USA asking if I knew where one could acquire some "Pure" pigeons bred down from birds from "The Late Doctor Arthur Bricoux" !? see : http://www.pipa.be/artikelsnew/gallez/bricoux.htm

If one reads the article, it is easy to speculate that the best so called "Bricoux" were already a part of history by 1952. Which in my mind begs the question, concerning this Janssen final sale. Were the best "Janssens" already part of history a decade or more ago ? I have not really studied all of the interaction and thus contributions of all the various brothers which are now passed. Would have to see the race records from the last thirty years and see if indeed this particular family, although of great historical importance, did they indeed peak many years ago while some of the brothers were still actively involved ?

There is always some value in owning a piece of history and nostalgia, but I am far from certain that owning a pair of breeders at this late of date from the last elderly remaining founders, is a recipe for instant success of any kind. I suspect that better pigeons can now be found in other lofts in Europe, which have recently won some important races. There is certainly no question that the contributions from this loft has revolutionized the design of the modern day racing pigeon. I suspect however, that the rest of the world has caught up to, and has now passed what remains of this colony. Instead of advancing the genetics of a modern loft, one may simply be owning a name of historical interest. Because unfortunately, when one buys one of these pigeons, one does not get the great stock sense that these brothers had. And perhaps all that one really gets, are birds descended down from birds which at the time, were the best around. Time waits for no one, and so I suspect the genetic technology which is now being offered, is now already obsolete. If one does acquire a number of pairs and does turn US racing events upside down, then I will stand corrected.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It will be interesting to see what happens from the sales and if the birds do improve on anyones breeding program. the history was interesting too.. esp the part about needing a runner..lol..


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Warren,
If Louis Janssen called you and said he wanted to send you a pair of these last breeders would you turn him down? Would you say "no thanks Louis your birds are obsolete"? Like has been said before,no telling what genetics lurks in some back yard lofts,especially That back yard loft. With the brother's stock sense do you think they've kept Ordinary birds all these years?Those birds will probably end up in China or Taiwan($$$),and no one will ever know what they produced.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I`m in shock....I knew that it would come someday...I would love to see the birds sold in one auction to one buyer,so that they would stay intact...But that will not happen...Old Louis must be in bad shape,to sell the birds before his demise...I have Janssen pigeons,and I will treasure them a little more,now that this sale is going to happen... 
*Say la Vie Louis !!....*Alamo


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It is sad , but realistically it was inevitable. Nothing lasts forever.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

From Ad Schaerlaeckens website:

The end (17/03/2012 )

Recently I got several questions from foreigners if it was true that Louis Janssens passed away. This was not true, the 99 year old was in hospital.
But his pigeons are gone, the lofts are empty.
For some decades people were speculating who would become the owners of the Janssenbirds when Louis decided to quit. 
Many thought it would be Natural since Louis had always been close with Andre Roodhooft. 
Others claimed that Herbots has made a deal with the bros. 
But the guys from Pipa picked up all the birds there. 
So if you want direct Janssens PIPA is the place to be.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

This really makes me think. I have one bird that is full Janssen. Not just on paper. Her four grandparents came from the loft. Warren would argue that she is Ganus since he bought the four and raised the parents of my bird. But I am still going to say it. She I would say hands down is my best breeding hen. Some say the Janssen's birds are not what they used to be, but I take pride in having her in my loft. I am curious to see what prices the birds bring. Think it is time to secure a few late hatches from her this year. The majority of my birds have her blood, but securing it just a little more would be wise. She is getting older. Warren you gonna buy a few of these?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Josepe said:


> Warren,
> If Louis Janssen called you and said he wanted to send you a pair of these last breeders would you turn him down? Would you say "no thanks Louis your birds are obsolete"? Like has been said before,no telling what genetics lurks in some back yard lofts,especially That back yard loft. With the brother's stock sense do you think they've kept Ordinary birds all these years?Those birds will probably end up in China or Taiwan($$$),and no one will ever know what they produced.


Here is what my obsolete hen has produced me in the last six years. I am sure I forget a bunch and haven't even started the grand children. What many do not understand, is even the toppers of today, ie. Koopman, Sangers, Verkerk and so on established their lines from these birds. Louis did not work the birds, but in my opinion he still had the knack for breeding them. Best in my loft and grand-daughter of what is going up for auction. Not very far removed. 
Doo Drop 140	Charlotte
Children	1st,1st,1st,3rd,3rd,9th,17th,23rd 
Grand Children 18th,1st,1st,3rd,4th,28th,3rd,4th,4th,19th,12th,30th


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Sounds like a good one Randy and pretty good production record for obsoleteticity.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I think many just hop on the whats hot now band wagon and forget that there are some very good solid lines of pigeons out there. Out with the old, in with the new attitude. There is a lot of business going on in pigeons. I would not be surprised if these birds bring in 10k-20k a pop. The market will show us how obsolete the birds are. Some will also buy for historical reasons.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Josepe said:


> Warren,
> If Louis Janssen called you and said he wanted to send you a pair of these last breeders would you turn him down? Would you say "no thanks Louis your birds are obsolete"? Like has been said before,no telling what genetics lurks in some back yard lofts,especially That back yard loft. With the brother's stock sense do you think they've kept Ordinary birds all these years?Those birds will probably end up in China or Taiwan($$$),and no one will ever know what they produced.


 No, I wouldn't turn him down, but at the same token, I would not pay six figures for one of his bird's either.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

I didn't think so.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Here is what my obsolete hen has produced me in the last six years. I am sure I forget a bunch and haven't even started the grand children. What many do not understand, is even the toppers of today, ie. Koopman, Sangers, Verkerk and so on established their lines from these birds. Louis did not work the birds, but in my opinion he still had the knack for breeding them. Best in my loft and grand-daughter of what is going up for auction. Not very far removed.
> Doo Drop 140	Charlotte
> Children	1st,1st,1st,3rd,3rd,9th,17th,23rd
> Grand Children 18th,1st,1st,3rd,4th,28th,3rd,4th,4th,19th,12th,30th



If you purchased that hen directly from Louis, and they are being flown and winning, then they are not obsolete, then again many of the fanciers you mention are all very much active in flying and racing their birds, Koopman, Sangers, Hill Family Loft etc. the fact that the base of their colonies were birds from the Janssen Brothers, is not really all that relevant. At this point, they are no longer Janssen, they are Koopman, Sangers, etc. etc.

I don't know when this remaining Jannssen brother last raced, or what recent birds he has produced. My point is that other fanciers over the last several decades have taken this family and moved forward with it, I suspect that quantum leaps were made many years ago, when all of the brothers were involved and actively racing, and not made in the last decade by the remaining brother Louis. With all due respect, I just can't imagine that a man in his 90's would still be at the peak of his game. 

But, by all means, everyone go ahead and scoop up a few pairs. I am sure if they are as good as everyone thinks they are, then surely the investment will be earned many times over in the various auction and One Loft Events !!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I would love just to be able to buy the *RCC* that I seen in his loft in a video in 2011...I could just imagine how much that bird will go for...Alamo


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I will be interested to see what local fanciers breed on the birds. See what they still think of the line. Warren I do see your point. My thoughts are even if the birds were not flown and were not watered down by lesser pigeons, they should still be of good quality. Like if you line bred your Ludos for 20 years without putting them in races and started up again. I do believe you should fly everything. But who knows, these birds may still be strong. Ganus purchased the grandparents of my birds in the early 2000s, 10 or so years ago. He raised some breeders and then sold them for a profit. My mentor purchased some babies off these guys for 2-3k. Bred the two together and gave me the little hen that became my foundation bird. Not too removed from the loft. She is a proven breeder. There are plenty of top name breeds in my club, Koopmans, German birds, etc, etc, etc,. Birds off her or her siblings have consistently beat these birds every year. I crossed her with another obsolete line, the Vic Miller line that was deadly in the 90s. These birds should not win based on the modern philosophy of "whats hot now". Good birds are good birds, and if managed right should win. In my opinion the Janssen birds are still in the top 10%. Can't take the stock sense and breeding knowledge away from Louis, even if the birds were not flown. The methods were still the same.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Randy,
I agree with your opinion.Can't see anyone in this Country out bidding China or Taiwan if they're interested.And the Taiwanese are known to be"Janssen Crazy".


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

There`s a 40 second NEW video of Louis in a personal care home,drinking wine and smiling...It`s on YouTube....I feel so bad for the remaining Janssen brother...To bad they didn`t marry,and have a few sons to continue the Janssen strain....Alamo


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

can you get us that link alamo


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=XcQzZ9oIKLY

Hope this works.....It`s a 31 second video....Alamo


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.pipa.be/en/newsandarticl...anssen-pigeons-in-his-strain-english-subtitle


----------

